# Make a friends



## whz1001 (Apr 5, 2012)

My hobby is some thing unique because i feel very happy whenever i make e new friend, whenever i meet some interesting people any where i took his number and note down in my diary.


----------



## Bethaney (May 7, 2012)

*Cool*

That's interesting. Well, I'm Beth and I hope you find a few new friends and have a great time on this forum.


----------

